# Gentoo SSH Server with Mulitple Host Keys?

## NiceGuy

Hi Everyone,

I have a question I was hoping to get assitance with. Recently, I had to change my 

gentoo ssh server to a new gentoo ssh server for hardware reasons.

I know once I complete the change, many of my clients will have problems

with the ssh server host key changing.

Example:

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

@    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Typically, you need only accept the new hsot key ... however many of my clients

will still complain because they access the ssh server through automated scripts 

(not manually) and their scripts I know will halt upon the warning.

My question is relativedly simple, I was wondering if it is possible for my new

ssh server to contain the new ssh host key (for new clients ) as well as the old

(for exisiting clients) to prevent the remote server changed warning.

Thanks in advance for your time

----------

## gentoo_ram

I suppose if you put separate SSH servers on separate ports, you could have one server with one certificate and one server with a different certificate.

----------

## NiceGuy

Hi and thank-you for the reply.

To be truthful, changing the ssh port for the default would be even more

problematic and confusing for the participants.

I guess I was hoping ssh had the ability to support multiple hosts keys.

I am not confident it can however  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

If you have access to the old host key, why not just copy it to the new system and let the new system use the old host key for all interactions?

----------

